# 2002 Yamaha 115 2 stroke



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a 2002 Yamaha 115hp motor , I took it out last week and it cranked right up and will run fine until I try and get it on plane over 3x rpm then it bogs down. I trolled with it for 3-4 hours and it never missed , coughed sputtered etc. I talked to a friend a he suggested it might be the fuel filter on the motor, then I called the place I bought the boat and explained what the boat was doing , he told me without a pause that my injectors were bad and would have to be replaced ? Anyone have a clue which it might be one is a $20 fix the other around 800 ?


----------



## Just ASK (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm not familiar with Yamahas per se, but I had the same problem with my 135 Merc (1994 model) and it was the oil injection pump. The flow amount was correct at lower RPMs but at higher RPMs it was dumping copious amounts of oil into the engine causing the plugs to foul. I just removed the oil injection and do premix now...haven't had a problem since. Just one more possibility to look at.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I would like to see that dealer change those injectors being I'm only showing carb'ed 115's in the 2 stroke engines for 2002. It could be the fuel filters but I would guess the fuel pump is going out. Simple fix and easy to change outl


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Just Ask I did check the plugs and saw no excess oil, thanks for your feedback .Capt Ken thanks I am going to have to try the filters and pumps as I don't have the 800 bucks at the moment..thanks to both of you gentlemen!


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a loaded question, it does appear to be a fuel issue though, but i can tell you this, you dont need to replace the injectors, i have an Injector cleaning machine and can flow them before and after, bring the injectors to me, 20.00 apiece cash, or i can take them out for 1 hour labor and 20 apiece,


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

TheCaptKen said:


> I would like to see that dealer change those injectors being I'm only showing carb'ed 115's in the 2 stroke engines for 2002. It could be the fuel filters but I would guess the fuel pump is going out. Simple fix and easy to change outl


 i dont see where he said it was a 2 stroke,


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

The title says two stroke .

Kenny I have a friend on base 
That should be taking you some injectors. Do u recommend he takes them off or is it better if he let's u do it all?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks i just saw the title, its been a long day,, that is up to him, some injectors are a pain to get to. some are very easy. i perfer the whole boat, most times its not just the injectors.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'll let him know 
Thanks


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm surprised the dealer said injectors. Means he had no knowledge of the engine he sold.


----------

